# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Автобусный тур на концерт MANOWAR!

## MSF

*Автобусный тур на концерт MANOWAR!* 
21 марта, Киев, "Дворец Спорта ". 
Бронь мест в автобусе по тел .0677496257, 0939004934 (Юрий)




билеты 590 и 790 грн

----------


## MSF

*Автобусный тур из Одессы на концерт MANOWAR.*
Стоимость тура на данный момент 650 грн., в дальнейшем будет зависеть от цены на топливо. Надеюсь в этих ценовых пределах и останется.  Стоимость проезд подразумевает дорогу туда и обратно на комфортабельном автобусе.
*ГРАФИК ПОЕЗДКИ:* 
1) Отправление утром, в день концерта из Черноморска в 08:00.
2) После едем в Одессу и в 9:00 утра забираем одесситов за "Домом профсоюзов", Куликово поле. 
3) Прибытие в Киев, к НСК "Олимпийский", приблизительно в 15:00 -16:00 
4) Свободное время 16:00-19:00
6) Концерт MANOWAR с 19:00 - ?
7) Отъезд обратно через час после завершения концерта. 
8) Прибытие в Одессу с 5:00 - 7:00 утра . 
*БРОНЬ МЕСТ В АВТОБУСЕ ПО ТЕЛ. 0677496257/ 0939004934 (ЮРИЙ)*

----------


## MSF



----------


## MSF

В третьем автобусе уже заканчиваются свободные места ! Спешим сделать бронь по тел . 0677496257 /0939004934 (Юрий)

----------


## MSF

У МЕНЯ МОЖНО ПРИОБРЕСТИ БИЛЕТЫ НА КОНЦЕРТ.

----------


## MSF

ПО ПРОСЬБАМ ТРУДЯЩИХСЯ, НАЧАЛ СОБИРАТЬ ПЯТЫЙ АВТОБУС НА КОНЦЕРТ - MANOWAR (21 марта). ОСТАЛОСЬ СВОБОДНЫХ ВСЕГО 17 мест ! ВСЕМ ЖЕЛАЮЩИМ ПОЕХАТЬ - ЗВОНИТЬ ПО ТЕЛ. 0677496257, 0939004934 (Юрий) .

https://www.facebook.com/h2d.concerts/videos/986359804904464/

----------


## MSF

ОСТАЛОСЬ ВСЕГО 7 ДНЕЙ! В пятом "крайнем" автобусе, ещё остались свободные мест ! Желающим посетить концерт MANOWAR, советую поторопиться с бронью мест. Справки по тел. 0677496257/0939004934 (Юрий).

----------


## MSF

В одном из автобусов, ещё остались свободные мест ! Желающим посетить концерт MANOWAR, звонить по тел. 0677496257/0939004934 (Юрий).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cIMhn_pOE0

----------


## MSF



----------

